# The LOZ fan thread



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh yes I have! :teeth Din Nayru and Farore have descended upon the chaos that is SAS and have created a thread especially dedicated to your favourite Legend that is....The Legend of Zelda! All zelda music pictures and special moments are welcome here


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Link is the trillest video game character ever created.

Ocarina Of Time, Majoras Mask, and Wind Waker>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Link is the trillest video game character ever created.
> 
> Ocarina Of Time, Majoras Mask, and Wind Waker>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


If I had to pick my favourite zelda game ^ simply because I can't pick one :clap love your avatar! the mark of a true zelda fan


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Kicking off the thread with this guy ^ XD


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't wait to play A Link Between Worlds coming out in November. It looks really fun. I already have my copy of Wind Waker HD preordered too for $20 off the usual price. Normally I wouldn't buy games right away, but I take whatever possible chance I can get to save some money on games.


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

Cant wait till a link between worlds comes out this year!!!


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

MY PEOPLE!
THEY HAVE ARRIVED!

Anti-LoZs beware (if they exist)



LETS PARTY!


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

That dancing link gif just made me laugh so hard! Lol I has to save it =P


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Anti LOZs!?










**** will be going down if that happens! :bat


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

shy_guy said:


> That dancing link gif just made me laugh so hard! Lol I has to save it =P


"Use with C"


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't describe my love for Legend of Zelda. <3









OoT was my favorite!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Who remembers the cheesy animated series?






As much hate as I'll get for saying this, I'd kind of like to see them give Link a bit more personality in a game sometime. Maybe not this extreme, haha.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

^ I do, but even better - Captain N's Link and Zelda


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

A mature legend of zelda anime would be epic! Maybe one day ....=(


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Currently playing OoT on my Wii.. Just finished the Shadow Temple and the Guerudo Fortress. 

Majora's Mask is my favorite though


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Who remembers the cheesy animated series?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, this came up in the related videos








Crystalline said:


> ^ I do, but even better - Captain N's Link and Zelda


imo the Captain N Princess Zelda is the prettiest mainstream depiction of her :blush

Now who here believes that Link is unable to speak? Or is that actually canon?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Disarray said:


>


This dude...... A result of koume and kotakes' mushrooms


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Who remembers the cheesy animated series?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well excuuuuuuse me princess!


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

HilarityEnsues said:


> Currently playing OoT on my Wii.. Just finished the Shadow Temple and the Guerudo Fortress.
> 
> Majora's Mask is my favorite though


Love the creepy macabre feel of majoras mask it was definitely unique, up there with oot in terms of nostalgia. Though I must admit every LOZ game I have ever played has held the same new feel where you don't know what to do or where to go and it just makes it.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I heard Princes of the Universe today and was instantly reminded of this old flash animation http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/257778


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Disarray said:


>


Happy Mask Salesman...he wears his own face as a mask.

Just look at it!!


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Happy Mask Salesman...he wears his own face as a mask.
> 
> Just look at it!!


Dunno why but his face reminds me a little bit like Kryten's out of Red Dwarf XD


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

It was so funny when you returned with no mask and 0 rupees.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I consider myself a fan but every home console title after Wind Waker sucked major ***. Never played the DS titles.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

I won't lie; I got a little weepy during the credit sequence at the end of the Ocarina of Time.

What are all ya'll's favorite temples?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Genetic Garbage said:


> I consider myself a fan but every home console title after Wind Waker sucked major ***. Never played the DS titles.


No


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

tieffers said:


> I won't lie; I got a little weepy during the credit sequence at the end of the Ocarina of Time.
> 
> What are all ya'll's favorite temples?


The Water Temple, naturally.


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

tieffers said:


> I won't lie; I got a little weepy during the credit sequence at the end of the Ocarina of Time.
> 
> What are all ya'll's favorite temples?


Water temple too  then spirit temple. For mm its great bay temple hands down


----------



## Ami520 (Jun 22, 2013)

Genetic Garbage said:


> I consider myself a fan but every home console title after Wind Waker sucked major ***. Never played the DS titles.


Wind Waker is fantastic. The only gripe I had was the triforce hunting.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

netherclaws said:


> I can't describe my love for Legend of Zelda. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pfft, who ever called their character Link on OoT. mine was always something like "Yahoo! Hi, FartFace!"


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Ami520 said:


> Wind Waker is fantastic. The only gripe I had was the triforce hunting.


Ahhh I loved that part  especially with the gold battleship thingy haha and the swarm of seahats in the distance 0_0


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Nefury said:


> pfft, who ever called their character Link on OoT. mine was always something like "Yahoo! Hi, FartFace!"


Lool no the best part had to be calling yourself Zelda:

"I am Zelda, princess of Hyrule. What is your name? ..... Zelda.....Strange.....it sounds somehow.....familiar"


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I always call him Link. I'm not comfortable naming him after myself or anything else. It just breaks the immersion of the game too much.


----------



## GiantEnemyCrab (Jun 15, 2013)

ShyWolfie said:


> Water temple too  then spirit temple. For mm its great bay temple hands down


I can't believe you like the Great Bay temple.  I vaguely remember the temple itself because I can only think of that damn boss.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I was just joking about the Water Temple by the way. I thought it would be ironic considering the mass amounts of negativity I've seen towards it. I don't remember it being _that_ bad though, but I haven't played the game in a long time.

My real favourite would have to be Stone Tower Temple. That temple had really interesting mechanics that you never saw in any other Zelda game. I guess other favourites would include the Ancient Cistern and Lanayru Mining Facility in Skyward Sword, the Lakebed Temple and Snowpeak Ruins from Twilight Princess, Turtle Rock from A Link to the Past and Link's Awakening, The Eagle's Tower also from Link's Awakening, and maybe the Black Tower from Oracle of Ages.

It's been a really long time since I've played most of these games, so I don't remember for sure all of the dungeons.

Also, I wish Orphan's Cradle from Final Fantasy XIII was a Zelda dungeon. That was some of the tripiest, most Earthboundish **** I've seen in a video game in a long time, haha.


----------



## Ami520 (Jun 22, 2013)

tieffers said:


> I won't lie; I got a little weepy during the credit sequence at the end of the Ocarina of Time.
> 
> What are all ya'll's favorite temples?


Ancient Cistern, amazing design, hidden story line, that darker lower half, and the boss - just the cherry on top.


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

GiantEnemyCrab said:


> I can't believe you like the Great Bay temple.  I vaguely remember the temple itself because I can only think of that damn boss.


Haha well you see I have a thing about water I looove being around water and the factory feel of the place is so freaken awesome combined with the soundtrack. One of my most fav zelda games though I have to say Ancient Cistern may have stolen my vote


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Ami520 said:


> Ancient Cistern, amazing design, hidden story line, that darker lower half, and the boss - just the cherry on top.


I totally agree with that. Freaken love the feel of that place <3 :teeth


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

The Water Temple is one of my all time favorite dungeons in the LOZ series.. It took me about 3-4 hours to beat it because I always forget where all the key's are located and I consider using the map to be cheap...


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

HilarityEnsues said:


> The Water Temple is one of my all time favorite dungeons in the LOZ series.. It took me about 3-4 hours to beat it because I always forget where all the key's are located and I consider using the map to be cheap...


Hardcore Zelda fan right here  I have yet to do the three heart challenge


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

This is freaken amazing :')


----------

